
Linty Fresh parses lint errors and report them back to GitHub as comments on PR - tilt
https://github.com/lyft/linty_fresh
======
brudgers
Related: [https://eng.lyft.com/automated-style-review-with-linty-
fresh...](https://eng.lyft.com/automated-style-review-with-linty-
fresh-17c6cd9d2c3b#.aaht2yybt)

